# weird ? cpuinfo

## javeree

I have a PC with the CPUinfo as quoted below. I am trying to understand how many physical CPUs there are, how many cores per CPU, if they are hyperthreading capable / enabled.

I see both have a physical id 0, so I suppose they reside on the same chip. However, they also have both core id 0, so this looks like there is also only a single core cpu. 

As of this point, what I don't understand is why does one cpu say 'cpu cores 1' and the other 'cpu cores 0' ? I'd expect both to report 1.

Finally there is the field siblings, which says 1. I can interprete this as each CPU reporting ' I still have one sibling, so we are together 2' . 

However, in some articles (like http://www.richweb.com/cpu_info), I find that I should expect here the total number of siblings, being two for a single core, hyperthreaded chip.  

So how should I interprete this?

 *Quote:*   

> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> 
> cpu family      : 6
> ...

 

In addition, I also ran lshw, an got the cpu related output below. now I see two cpus reporting different physical ids and each talking about two logical ideas ?

I'm getting more and more confused

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *-core
> 
>        description: Motherboard
> ...

 

----------

## Ant P.

You have one CPU, one real core, with two threads.

----------

## mvaterlaus

hi,

because your cpu lists the ht flag (for hyper threading), imho, I assume that you have one cpu with one core. but be carefull with that answer because it depends on your kernel. if you have hyper threading disabled in your kernel, you have one cpu with 2 cores.

[edit] oh, I was to slow[/edit]

----------

## wcg

http://ark.intel.com/products/41411/

----------

## javeree

Thanks for showing the ht flag. and to show the detailed info on the CPU. The question is now clear for this particular cpu:

It is one chip, one core and hyperthreading.

What my 'confusion' is about, is more about why this results in this confusing cpuinfo.

What I would expect as output would be:

 *Quote:*   

> processor : 0 
> 
> physical id : 0 
> 
> siblings : 2 (instead of 1)
> ...

 

----------

## albright

maybe this is just semantics but I would not say that a thread

is a sibling of itself; so the report that each thread has one

sibling can be understood as correct ... ???  :Confused: 

----------

